# US now after Venezuela´s food program (CLAP)



## Bleipriester

The Trump Regime wants now to sabotage the food emergency program CLAP that helps millions to survive the crisis.
Is this a new low of Washington´s inhuman policies or is this just the normal?

U.S. readies sanctions, charges over Venezuela food program - sources - Reuters


----------



## Meathead

Bleipriester said:


> The Trump Regime wants now to sabotage the food emergency program CLAP that helps millions to survive the crisis.
> Is this a new low of Washington´s inhuman policies or is this just the normal?
> 
> U.S. readies sanctions, charges over Venezuela food program - sources - Reuters


Excellent!


----------



## Bleipriester

Meathead said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump Regime wants now to sabotage the food emergency program CLAP that helps millions to survive the crisis.
> Is this a new low of Washington´s inhuman policies or is this just the normal?
> 
> U.S. readies sanctions, charges over Venezuela food program - sources - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!
Click to expand...

Inhuman.


----------



## Moonglow

Bleipriester said:


> The Trump Regime wants now to sabotage the food emergency program CLAP that helps millions to survive the crisis.
> Is this a new low of Washington´s inhuman policies or is this just the normal?
> 
> U.S. readies sanctions, charges over Venezuela food program - sources - Reuters


It's that tough love we hear about from the filthy rich..


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Don't fuck with the oil. There are certain rules which always apply...not fuckin with the oil is one of them.


----------



## depotoo

Maybe it’s been run like the UN’s Iraq oil for food program.  No one that really needed the food, meds etc received them.


----------



## Bleipriester

depotoo said:


> Maybe it’s been run like the UN’s Iraq oil for food program.  No one that really needed the food, meds etc received them.


Now it is Trump´s oil for food program. Except for the fact that with Guaido, the crisis would be declared normality.

Trump attempts to take away their emergency food! Stop him!


----------



## harmonica

BleiP---...I just don't know what to say ---
you are worse than the MSM for bullshit


> suspected of using a military-run food aid program to* launder money* for President Nicolas Maduro’s government, according to people familiar with the matter.


it's the FIRST paragraph!!!!!!!!
did you even read it??!!


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> BleiP---...I just don't know what to say ---
> you are worse than the MSM for bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> suspected of using a military-run food aid program to* launder money* for President Nicolas Maduro’s government, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> it's the FIRST paragraph!!!!!!!!
> did you even read it??!!
Click to expand...

Why should I care for the beast´s excuse? CLAP food costs a thousandth part of the regular price. It is designed to provide food to the people who suffer from inner and outer terror against Venezuela.


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiP---...I just don't know what to say ---
> you are worse than the MSM for bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> suspected of using a military-run food aid program to* launder money* for President Nicolas Maduro’s government, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> it's the FIRST paragraph!!!!!!!!
> did you even read it??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I care for the beast´s excuse? CLAP food costs a thousandth part of the regular price. It is designed to provide food to the people who suffer from inner and outer terror against Venezuela.
Click to expand...

real smart = throw money away


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiP---...I just don't know what to say ---
> you are worse than the MSM for bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> suspected of using a military-run food aid program to* launder money* for President Nicolas Maduro’s government, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> it's the FIRST paragraph!!!!!!!!
> did you even read it??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I care for the beast´s excuse? CLAP food costs a thousandth part of the regular price. It is designed to provide food to the people who suffer from inner and outer terror against Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real smart = throw money away
Click to expand...

6 million families depend on CLAP. What does your God of charity say to Trump´s plan?


----------



## Bleipriester

News: The US has resumed oil purchases from Venezuela, but on a low scale. 49K barrels from May 10 to 17.


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiP---...I just don't know what to say ---
> you are worse than the MSM for bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> suspected of using a military-run food aid program to* launder money* for President Nicolas Maduro’s government, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> it's the FIRST paragraph!!!!!!!!
> did you even read it??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I care for the beast´s excuse? CLAP food costs a thousandth part of the regular price. It is designed to provide food to the people who suffer from inner and outer terror against Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real smart = throw money away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million families depend on CLAP. What does your God of charity say to Trump´s plan?
Click to expand...

F**K them ---I don't give a damn
I've been taxed enough
STOP trying to save the world --with MY $$$$$$


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiP---...I just don't know what to say ---
> you are worse than the MSM for bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> suspected of using a military-run food aid program to* launder money* for President Nicolas Maduro’s government, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> it's the FIRST paragraph!!!!!!!!
> did you even read it??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I care for the beast´s excuse? CLAP food costs a thousandth part of the regular price. It is designed to provide food to the people who suffer from inner and outer terror against Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real smart = throw money away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million families depend on CLAP. What does your God of charity say to Trump´s plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> F**K them ---I don't give a damn
> I've been taxed enough
> STOP trying to save the world --with MY $$$$$$
Click to expand...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Bleipriester said:


> 6 million families depend on CLAP.



Which clearly isn't working or there wouldn't be so much wide spread starvation and refugees fleeing the country.


----------



## peach174

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiP---...I just don't know what to say ---
> you are worse than the MSM for bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> suspected of using a military-run food aid program to* launder money* for President Nicolas Maduro’s government, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> it's the FIRST paragraph!!!!!!!!
> did you even read it??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I care for the beast´s excuse? CLAP food costs a thousandth part of the regular price. It is designed to provide food to the people who suffer from inner and outer terror against Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real smart = throw money away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million families depend on CLAP. What does your God of charity say to Trump´s plan?
Click to expand...


What are you refusing to understand or not see, is that it is not getting to the people.
It's being laundered by Maduro.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 million families depend on CLAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which clearly isn't working or there wouldn't be so much wide spread starvation and refugees fleeing the country.
Click to expand...

They need it because of the crisis. It didn´t exit before.


----------



## Bleipriester

peach174 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiP---...I just don't know what to say ---
> you are worse than the MSM for bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> suspected of using a military-run food aid program to* launder money* for President Nicolas Maduro’s government, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> it's the FIRST paragraph!!!!!!!!
> did you even read it??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I care for the beast´s excuse? CLAP food costs a thousandth part of the regular price. It is designed to provide food to the people who suffer from inner and outer terror against Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real smart = throw money away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million families depend on CLAP. What does your God of charity say to Trump´s plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you refusing to understand or not see, is that it is not getting to the people.
> It's being laundered by Maduro.
Click to expand...

Nonsense. There are certainly some problems with CLAP food being sold on the black market but that is not the normality, I guess.


----------



## peach174

Bleipriester said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 million families depend on CLAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which clearly isn't working or there wouldn't be so much wide spread starvation and refugees fleeing the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They need it because of the crisis. It didn´t exit before.
Click to expand...


Yes it did.
Food and medicine shortages started in 2014.


----------



## peach174

Bleipriester said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiP---...I just don't know what to say ---
> you are worse than the MSM for bullshit
> it's the FIRST paragraph!!!!!!!!
> did you even read it??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care for the beast´s excuse? CLAP food costs a thousandth part of the regular price. It is designed to provide food to the people who suffer from inner and outer terror against Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real smart = throw money away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million families depend on CLAP. What does your God of charity say to Trump´s plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you refusing to understand or not see, is that it is not getting to the people.
> It's being laundered by Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. There are certainly some problems with CLAP food being sold on the black market but that is not the normality, I guess.
Click to expand...




Bleipriester said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiP---...I just don't know what to say ---
> you are worse than the MSM for bullshit
> it's the FIRST paragraph!!!!!!!!
> did you even read it??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I care for the beast´s excuse? CLAP food costs a thousandth part of the regular price. It is designed to provide food to the people who suffer from inner and outer terror against Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real smart = throw money away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million families depend on CLAP. What does your God of charity say to Trump´s plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you refusing to understand or not see, is that it is not getting to the people.
> It's being laundered by Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. There are certainly some problems with CLAP food being sold on the black market but that is not the normality, I guess.
Click to expand...


Well see after it's been investigated, eh?


----------



## peach174

Read what Chavez and Maduro's socialism has done to their people.
How Food in Venezuela Went From Subsidized to Scarce


----------



## harmonica

peach174 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiP---...I just don't know what to say ---
> you are worse than the MSM for bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> suspected of using a military-run food aid program to* launder money* for President Nicolas Maduro’s government, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> it's the FIRST paragraph!!!!!!!!
> did you even read it??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I care for the beast´s excuse? CLAP food costs a thousandth part of the regular price. It is designed to provide food to the people who suffer from inner and outer terror against Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real smart = throw money away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million families depend on CLAP. What does your God of charity say to Trump´s plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you refusing to understand or not see, is that it is not getting to the people.
> It's being laundered by Maduro.
Click to expand...

he's blind


----------



## Bleipriester

Trumptards.


----------

